# How to Clone an SSD?



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

How to Clone an SSD?

Please guide me in this regard. Are there any software's that I can use for free or should I have to pay for them? Can I get the exact the same Windows settings as in the old SSD? Can I transfer the Windows license as well while cloning the SSD I mean the settings right.



Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

Most SSD manufacturers have a free migration tool. just check their support page. 

Whats stopping you from installing a fresh copy?


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2015)

I was able to clone but the cloned copy was terminating explorer after few seconds. Did a reinstall then. [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] Wasted time installing updates and softwares.
 [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION]
use this link
How to Upgrade Your Existing Hard Drive in Under an Hour


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Most SSD manufacturers have a free migration tool. just check their support page.
> 
> Whats stopping you from installing a fresh copy?



Thinking of getting a new Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD so want to clone my present SSD...

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> I was able to clone but the cloned copy was terminating explorer after few seconds. Did a reinstall then.  @RCuber  Wasted time installing updates and softwares.
> @bssunil
> use this link
> How to Upgrade Your Existing Hard Drive in Under an Hour



Thanks *Faun* very much.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] Wasted time installing updates and softwares.


Err.. I did a fresh install.


----------

